# Dog Food Reviews



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just like to point out how the dog food industry can be so misleading. Here are some examples that Sabine at The Dog Food Project points out that we should be aware of. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dog_food_reviews And if you really like reading LOL http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grading_kibble 
And if you're like me ,and think you're being misled by the pet food industry, bang your head on the wall.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> :frusty:


Actually, her artcle (and others linked to it) made me feel pretty good about my food choice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

There you go, Karen. Glad you were able to pick something up from this. It is a complicated procedure to learn about food, especially with so much incorrect info out there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> There you go, Karen. Glad you were able to pick something up from this. It is a complicated procedure to learn about food, especially with so much incorrect info out there.


In fairness, I can't take credit for picking Kodi's food. I have a good friend (my trainer friend who helped me pick HIM too:biggrin1 who is a certified veterinary anesthesia tech, worked at Cornell and Tufts Vet Hospitals, and now teaches dog training, animal care and several other animal related classes at Becker College. She's a bit of a health food fanatic for her family and her animals. Because she has a number of other animals besides her 4 dogs that all need to be fed and cared for, she needed good nutrition, but also something that wasn't as time consuming as home cooked.

She spends a LOT of time researching animal food. One of her class assignments is for the students to research foods, choose a food that they would feed their horses, and defend the choice. (no one "right" answer... She wants to see that they are thinking things through and making considered decisions)

I trust her judgement, and Kodi has "voted" in that he gobbles his food down happily, and looks great. It also makes things easy, as he often stays with her, and using the same food her dogs do makes it easy. But it's nice to see that his food also holds up well to Sabine's "second opinion".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what is Kodi on Karen?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> what is Kodi on Karen?


He eats Natural Balance Organic. You couldn't use it for Tillie, though, as the protein source is chicken.


----------

